# لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2008)

لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟

هل حدث معك مرة أن كنت على وشك الدخول في نوم عميق بمنتهى السعادة ثم فجأة شعرت بأنك تسقط، ويهتز جسمك من الصدمة؟ إن ما واجهته
 يسمى
'hypnic jerk'"

ويحدث هذا في أغلب الأحيان أثناء النوم الخفيف جدا، عندما تتراجع درجة حرارة الجسم .. ويبدأ القلب بالتباطئ ويترك الدماغ الواعي السيطرة بشكل تدريجي على العضلات. ويعمل هذا الإجماع العام للمحركات الجسم الأساسية على جعل العضلات الكبيرة تتقلص، وبينما يبدأ الجسم بالوخز يقوم الدماغ باختراع ' حلم صغير ' تشعر فيها بأنك تسقط من أعلى منحدر، على سبيل المثال. لذا، في المرة القادمة التي تستيقظ مذعورا، تذكر بأنها طريقة جسمك في إخبار العضلات بأن تسترخى​


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*معلومة فى منتهى الروعة *
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*




> باختراع ' حلم صغير


يربى اشتغالة فعلا ايه دا


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اختي على المعلومة ..
و اسمحي لي ان اضيف عليها ..
أنه لو وحد عائق في الاستيقاظ اثناء الحلم بالسقوط فالجهاز العصبي للانسان يشعر بالسقطة و كانها حدثت بالفعل ... و بنفس قوتها ... يعني ممكن تسبب الوفاه في بعض الاحيان ..
لكن من محبة ربنا لينا دائما - لو تلاحظون - قبل لمس الارض اثناء السقوط في الحلم دائما ما نستيقظ


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*

jojo_ch3 قال:



معلومة فى منتهى الروعة 
ميرسى خالص
ربنا يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتير على تشجيعك جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى
وميرسى كتير على مرورك​*


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



ميرنا قال:


> يربى اشتغالة فعلا ايه دا



:t9:


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*

اخرستوس انستي قال:



شكرا اختي على المعلومة ..
و اسمحي لي ان اضيف عليها ..
أنه لو وحد عائق في الاستيقاظ اثناء الحلم بالسقوط فالجهاز العصبي للانسان يشعر بالسقطة و كانها حدثت بالفعل ... و بنفس قوتها ... يعني ممكن تسبب الوفاه في بعض الاحيان ..
لكن من محبة ربنا لينا دائما - لو تلاحظون - قبل لمس الارض اثناء السقوط في الحلم دائما ما نستيقظ

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا بجد على الاضافة الى ازادت الموضوع قيمة
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى
وفعلا كلامك ده حصل معايا قبل كدى​*


----------



## emy (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

_بتحصلى كتير ده _
:smil16:
​


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*

emy قال:



بتحصلى كتير ده 
:smil16:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه
كلنا سدءينى ياختى
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك​*


----------



## beso0o (28 يونيو 2008)

*وقعت كتيييييييييييير وانا نايم وبحلم بحاجات غريبة 
وساعات مخيفة  وقلبى بيقعد يدق يدق يدق  :d
 ومش عارف اعمل ايه ​*


----------



## emy (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



beso0o قال:


> *وقعت كتيييييييييييير وانا نايم وبحلم بحاجات غريبة​*
> *وساعات مخيفة وقلبى بيقعد يدق يدق يدق :d*
> 
> *ومش عارف اعمل ايه *​


_هههههههههههههههههههه_
_كل يوم من ده يا بيسو _
:t30::t30:​


----------



## beso0o (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



emy قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههه_
> _كل يوم من ده يا بيسو _
> :t30::t30:​



*
بعد الشر عليا  يا مفترية 
ان شالله اللى يكرهونى :11azy:  *​


----------



## emy (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



beso0o قال:


> *بعد الشر عليا يا مفترية *​
> *ان شالله اللى يكرهونى :11azy: *​


_دانت هتشوف ايام _
:new6::new6:​


----------



## beso0o (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



emy قال:


> _دانت هتشوف ايام _
> :new6::new6:​




يارب ينتقم منك يالى فى بالى 
:smil8: :smil8:  :smil8:  :smil8:​


----------



## emy (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



beso0o قال:


> يارب ينتقم منك يالى فى بالى
> 
> 
> :smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8:​


_اكيد اكيد مش انا اللى فى بالك _
:t23::t23:​


----------



## جيلان (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*

beso0o قال:



وقعت كتيييييييييييير وانا نايم وبحلم بحاجات غريبة 
وساعات مخيفة  وقلبى بيقعد يدق يدق يدق  :d
 ومش عارف اعمل ايه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههه
اعمل جمعية واقبضها الاول
وتعالى كمان تسع سنين استشارةld:
وكله هيبقى زى الفل​*


----------



## جيلان (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*

emy قال:



هههههههههههههههههههه
كل يوم من ده يا بيسو 
:t30::t30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
ايون كدى يا بنتى على دماغه على طول
وانا معاكى متقلقيش​*


----------



## جيلان (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*


beso0o قال:




بعد الشر عليا  يا مفترية 
ان شالله اللى يكرهونى :11azy:  ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههه
اه على فكرة دى كرهالك اوى 
وطبعا ميرضنيش
فقلت اقلك يعنى فين كرامتك واين الرجولة عشن تسكتلها كدى
يا ساتر





:ura1::ura1::ura1:
هىىىىىىىىىىىى ولعتها*​


----------



## جيلان (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*

beso0o قال:



يارب ينتقم منك يالى فى بالى 
:smil8: :smil8:  :smil8:  :smil8:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا لهوى
بيدعى عليكى وسكتاله
متقلقيش
ادخلى فيه شمال وانا معاكى على طول:94:​*


----------



## emy (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ايون كدى يا بنتى على دماغه على طول*
> 
> *وانا معاكى متقلقيش*​


_مش كده برضه _
_هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
*



ههههههههههههههههه
اه على فكرة دى كرهالك اوى 
وطبعا ميرضنيش
فقلت اقلك يعنى فين كرامتك واين الرجولة عشن تسكتلها كدى
يا ساتر



أنقر للتوسيع...

*_مش عارفه ليه حاسه انك بتولعيها_
_كده ولا ايه _
:t9::t9:





> يا لهوى
> بيدعى عليكى وسكتاله
> متقلقيش
> ادخلى فيه شمال وانا معاكى على طول:94:


 
_وانتى مين قالك انى سكتله _
:hlp:​


----------



## جيلان (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*


emy قال:



مش كده برضه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش عارفه ليه حاسه انك بتولعيها
كده ولا ايه 
:t9::t9:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ايه ده
لا طبعا 
انا تقولى عليا كدة بردوا
يابنتى انا مالى
هو يضربك او انتى تتقتلى ماليش دعوة:smile01





			وانتى مين قالك انى سكتله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ده الى انا شيفاه
دنتى مرفعتيش عليه ايد مكنسة حتى افتكرك بيها​​​*​


----------



## emy (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



> ده الى انا شيفاه
> دنتى مرفعتيش عليه ايد مكنسة حتى افتكرك بيها


 
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يونيو 2008)

جيلان قال:


> لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## جيلان (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



emy قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​




:smile01​


----------



## جيلان (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*


مورا مارون قال:





جيلان قال:



لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟​




فعلا الموضوع مهم لانو بيحلص معانا كلنا 


وطريقتك لشرح الفكرو بسيطة ومفهومة ورائعة

تسلم ايديكي

وربنا معاكي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتير مورا على كلامك 
ربنا يخليكى يا قمر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​*


----------



## beso0o (29 يونيو 2008)

*جيلان وايمى بوجى وطمطم *
*انتم الاتنين  خلاص   مش طايق اشوفكم قدامى *
*نايم بليل والموضوع كان فنى وحلو اصحى تانى يوم الصبح 
الاقى الموضوع بدل ما كان كله ملايكة اتقلب شياطين 
ماشى ماشى 
مهو لازم ابين الوش التانى بتاعى 
هو عشان انا طيب وف حالى يحصل فيا كدا   :smil8:    :smil8:
 منكم لله يا ظلمة  
هههههههههههههههههه   :t30: :t30: :t30: 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*بجد موووضوع هايل يا جيجى ........ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## جيلان (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*


beso0o قال:



جيلان وايمى بوجى وطمطم 
انتم الاتنين  خلاص   مش طايق اشوفكم قدامى 
نايم بليل والموضوع كان فنى وحلو اصحى تانى يوم الصبح 
الاقى الموضوع بدل ما كان كله ملايكة اتقلب شياطين 
ماشى ماشى 
مهو لازم ابين الوش التانى بتاعى 
هو عشان انا طيب وف حالى يحصل فيا كدا   :smil8:    :smil8:
 منكم لله يا ظلمة  
هههههههههههههههههه   :t30: :t30: :t30: 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوى يا خراشى
وليك عين تتكلم وعامل فيها طيب
واد انت اسكت خالص
وبعدين انا مالى اصلا انتوا الاتنين بتتعاركوا وانا بهدى النفوس بينكم:94:
ده جزاتى يعنى
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

اعتقد حدثت معى منذ فترة طويلة 
احتمال سببها بعد ارهاق عصبى زائد أو شد عضلى ناتج من رياضة عنيفة 

تحدث غالبا فى فترة الامتحانات


----------



## emy (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



beso0o قال:


> *جيلان وايمى بوجى وطمطم *
> 
> *انتم الاتنين خلاص مش طايق اشوفكم قدامى *
> *نايم بليل والموضوع كان فنى وحلو اصحى تانى يوم الصبح **
> ...


_احنا بوجى وطمطم _
_طب مش تحدد مين بوجى ومين طمطم :t30:_
_ههههههههههههههههه_
_طبعا الموضوع لازم يتقلب شياطين مش كفايه انت دخلت فيه :11azy:_​


----------



## جيلان (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*


dona Nabil قال:



بجد موووضوع هايل يا جيجى ........ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده مرورك الى زود الموضوع جمال حببيتى
ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## beso0o (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*واد       اسكت 
دنتى اخدتى عليا اوووووووووى  
معلشى روحى لحالك يا بنتى   
برىء من دمك  انا *​


----------



## beso0o (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



emy قال:


> _احنا بوجى وطمطم _
> _طب مش تحدد مين بوجى ومين طمطم :t30:_
> _ههههههههههههههههه_
> _طبعا الموضوع لازم يتقلب شياطين مش كفايه انت دخلت فيه :11azy:_​



*اكيد هى بوجى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
:t30:  :t30:   :t30:   :t30:
وبعدين انا مش شيطان   يا  حجة 
انا ملاك 30:   30:  30:*​


----------



## جيلان (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*


beso0o قال:



واد       اسكت 
دنتى اخدتى عليا اوووووووووى  
معلشى روحى لحالك يا بنتى   
برىء من دمك  انا ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه
هيعملى فيها بيلاطس بقى:11azy:
طب اجرى انت
ده موضوعى:smil8:​*


----------



## جيلان (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*





			احنا بوجى وطمطم 
طب مش تحدد مين بوجى ومين طمطم 
ههههههههههههههههه
طبعا الموضوع لازم يتقلب شياطين مش كفايه انت دخلت فيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...






beso0o قال:



اكيد هى بوجى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
:t30:  :t30:   :t30:   :t30:
وبعدين انا مش شيطان   يا  حجة 
انا ملاك 30:   30:  30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
واد انت وهى
اطلعوا اتعاركوا برة:11azy:
انت سايبين المنتدى كله وجايين تتعاركوا فى موضوعى
مش هيجيلى من وراكوا غير الحزف:smil8:
يا ساتر​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

ميرسى ياجيجى على الموضوع
انا اعرف كمان ان الفلاسفة وعلماء النفس اعتبروا 
ان الانسان بيختزن جواه ذاكرة اجداده والشعور بالسقوط بالذات اثناء النوم
بيبقى تذكر للقدم لما كان الانسان البدائى بيحاول الحصول على غذائه ويسقط
ربنا يباركك ياقمرة​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



> ميرسى ياجيجى على الموضوع
> انا اعرف كمان ان الفلاسفة وعلماء النفس اعتبروا
> ان الانسان بيختزن جواه ذاكرة اجداده والشعور بالسقوط بالذات اثناء النوم
> بيبقى تذكر للقدم لما كان الانسان البدائى بيحاول الحصول على غذائه ويسقط
> ربنا يباركك ياقمرة


انا سمعت عن المعلومة دى ابلكدة بس معتقدش انها حقيقية 
اعتقد انها اسطورة اكثر منها معلومة حقيقية لان الوحيد الذى ينتقل من الاجداد الى الابناء هى الجينات الوراثية والتى لا اعتقد انها من الممكن ان تحمل (معلومات) او (ردات فعل)


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> انا سمعت عن المعلومة دى ابلكدة بس معتقدش انها حقيقية
> اعتقد انها اسطورة اكثر منها معلومة حقيقية لان الوحيد الذى ينتقل من الاجداد الى الابناء هى الجينات الوراثية والتى لا اعتقد انها من الممكن ان تحمل (معلومات) او (ردات فعل)



لكن هناك العديد من التجارب تمت لاثبات ان الانسان بالفعل يختزن العديد من خبرات اجداده والعديد من العلماء يؤمنون بذلك ويسمى 
*اللاوعي الجمعي*
وكان العالم كارك غوستاف يونغ هو من وضع اساس اللاوعي الجمعي ثم تداولته مدارس عديده من مدارس علم النفس. كل فرد منا يشارك في هذا اللاوعي 
حيث قام غوستاف يونغ بفرض أن هناك ماهو اعمق من اللاوعي الفردي وهو اللاوعي الجمعي, أنه البوم صور الأنسانية وإنه جميع المحتويات الهاربة منذ بداية الإنسانية حتى يومنا هذا, مجتمعة في حيز الذاكره الجمعيه للبشر ككل
وهي بهذا ليست موروثا جينيا، لابد أن يظهر تأثيره حتى عندما يولد المرء ويعيش في مجتمع آخر له لاوعيه الجمعي المختلف.
ثمة لاوعي جمعي إنساني تشترك فيه كل البشرية، مثل تحريم أكل البشر، حتى إن حدث أن أكل بعض البشر لحوم بعض، وأيضا الخوف من الزواحف حتى إن لم نشاهد في حياتنا أفعى واحدة، لكن الذي يقصده يونغ دون غيره، هو اللاوعي الذي يستند على النظام الثقافي، والذي يجعل العربي يختلف على السويدي أو الياباني، وهو اللاوعي الذي لا يزال يفعل فعله في المجتمعات التي لم تصل إلى عصر التنوير بمفهومه الأوروبي.

يانج يفسر الخوف من الظلام ويقول ان الظلام كان بالنسبة للرجل البدائي يعني موعد هجوم الحيوانات المتوحشة لذلك ظل هذا الشعور ينتقل من جيل إلى جيل ، أما بالسبة لحلم السقوط فيقول
كل أنسان يرى حلم السقوط ، وأن هذي ذكرى سقوط الرجل البدائي حيث كان ينام في أعلى الأشجار عشان يحتمي من الحيوانات المفترسة ، وأن جدنا الرجل البدائي كان طول ماهو مستلقي فوق الشجرة كان يخاف أنه يسقط وبالتالي بيكون ضحية للحيوانات ، فظلت هذي كخبرة شنيعة وتجربة بشعة للرجل البدائي ، لأن معنى السقوط من الشجرة الهلاك الأكيد
ومثل ما فسر  يانج أن الذكرى لا تنتقل كمشهد إنما كإيحاء قوي يراودنا في أحلامنا ، بحيث نحلم بأنا نسقط من مرتفع ونجلس فجأة فزعين

وعلى فكرة من فترة أجريت تجربة على الفئران ووضعت الفئران فى متاهة فى نهايتها قطعة جبن واستغرقت الفئران وقت طويل للوصول اليها .... لكن ابناء واحفاد هذه الفئران كانت تصل اليها بسهولة اكبر 
لكن احفاد الفئران التى كانت توضع فى المتاهة فى عمر صغير كانت تصل اليها بسهولة اما التى وضعت فى المتاهة فى سن متقدم كانت تصل اليها بصعوبة أكبر
وذلك معناه ان الذاكرة الجمعية تورث مثل الصفات الجسدية
اختلاف الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعلى فكرة انت كدة خليتنى هحط موضوع كامل عن اللاوعى الجمعى قريبا​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*



> اختلاف الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وعلى فكرة انت كدة خليتنى هحط موضوع كامل عن اللاوعى الجمعى قريبا


ههههههههههههههههههه
كان مجرد تعليق عابر لا اكثر 
انتى خلتيني ابحث مخصوص عن الموضوع دا :t9: وفعلا لقيت معلومات قيمة فيه

كارل غوستاف يونغ :
كارل غوستاف يونغ( 1875 – 1961 ) الطبيب النفساني السويسري و المحلل النفسي والمؤسس لما يسمى ( بسيكلوجيا الأعماق ). هو مكتشف مناطق النفس التي تخزن المعرفة والتجارب الأولية (أصبحت اليوم شفرتها مفكوكة) لكامل الجنس البشري. اطلق على هذه المنطقة باللاوعي الجماعي ، والشفرات بالنماذج الأولية. إنها الرموز التي تتكرر في مختلف ثقافات العالم وتلقى تجسيدا لها في الأساطير. ​ 

 يعتبريونغ أباً للحركة الفلسفية - الدينية المسماة ( العصر الجديد New Age ) التي ظهرت في الولايات المتحدة. بدأ الطريق باستحضار الأرواح و قراءة رؤى الأحلام . ثم تابع محاولاته في الوصول الى أعمق طبقات النفس البشرية. عثر يونغ على جذر الحياة النفسية، وهو جذر مشترك للجميع. جذر ثقافي وديني. وأضاف أهمية أخرى هي أهمية الرمز والنماذج الأولية والنموذج الأنثوي الذي يكمن في كل رجل! هناك أيضا الرجل العنيد الذي يسكن في نفس كل امرأة. بهذه الصورة أرسى هذا السويسري أسس علم النفس التحليلي. اختار الطب النفسي وتقدم كثيرا في هذه المهنة حيث أصبح مدير الطب النفساني لدى جامعة زيوريخ لكنه سرعان ما ترك هذا المنصب كي يتفرغ تماما لفحوصات الأحلام وأهميتها ومغزاها. كان بالطبع يفحص تجاربه الحلمية أيضا.​ 
 ذهب الى فيينا عام 1906 للقاء أستاذه سيغموند فرويد. كان اللقاء مأدبة روحية كبرى للاثنين. فرويد ألغى في ذلك اليوم جميع مواعيده وتحادث مع يونغ 13 ساعة بدون استراحة!. يونغ سحر الأستاذ الذي لم يجد فيه تلميذا نابغا فقط بل خليفة له أيضا. إذن منحه كامل الثقة. كان يكتب إليه رسائل غير اعتيادية ، شخصية نستشف منها أن فرويد عامل يونغ كابن له. اقترح عليه أن يترأس تحرير مجلة مكرسة لعلم النفس. وبتزكية من فرويد اختير يونغ رئيسا لجمعية التحليل النفسي العالمية. لكن مع مرور الوقت أخذت العلاقة بين ( الأب ) و ( الابن ) بالفتور. إن ما فرّق بين الاثنين كان: الخلاف حول إيروسية اللاوعي و المستور الذي اعتبره فرويد أمرا مقززا ، فهو قد وجد اللبيدو دافعا جنسيا لا غير. أما يونغ فكان يرى العكس : المستور هو قيمة كبيرة ، واللبيدو ( طاقة نفسية عامة ) مسؤول ليس فقط عن الدافع الجنسي بل عن شهوة السلطة و الإرادة و قوة الحياة.​ 
 ففي عام 1913 تخلى يونغ عن جميع مناصبه.. نبذ نهائيا الطموح الأكاديمي وتفرغ لـ( تنفيذ مهمة غريبة كان قد ألقيت عليه ) أي فحص دواخله الشخصية ، ويكتب :
 ( السنوات التي تابعت فيها الطقوس الداخلية تكون هي الفترة الأهم في حياتي والتي حسمت كل ما جوهري .. . كانت المادة الأولية لعمل حياتي ). بدأ عصر الأحلام والتنظير لها، يقول يونغ إن الكل يحلم فالإنسان في عمر الخامسة و السبعين يمتلك بمعدل 300 ألف حلم. للجنين أحلامه أيضا. للمواليد الجدد أحلام متسلسلة ترافقها روايات إيمائية غنية. في أحلام الرجال تكون الغلبة للمضامين الإيروسية والعدوانية التي ترتبط بأشخاص غير معروفين وأوساط مجهولة أيضا. أما النساء فأحلامهن تجري في مناطق معروفة ، و فيها الكثير من الانفعالات والنشاطات الشفهية. ويقول يونغ أيضا إن للأحلام رباطها القوى مع المستقبل قبل كل شيء . 
 بالفعل كانت الفترة الصعب والأهم في حياته – فترة الأحلام ( العظيمة ) والرؤى الجنونية وحالات الوعي التي كان قد لاحظها من قبل عند مرضاه. كان يمضي حينها مع حلم لحوح تكرر لبضعة أسابيع ، عن فيضان كبير للدماء أغرق أوربا. كانت الصور في هذا الحلم فعلية وغير واقعية على السواء. ظن يونغ ، وكان مرهقا جدا حينها ، أنه قد جن تماما. لكن بعدها ببضعة أشهر حين نشبت الحرب العالمية الأولى استطاع أن يفهم مغزى حلمه الذي كان نذيرا ونبوءة. ورافق هذا الشعور المفزع بالخطر، خطر أن يصبح مأخوذا ، حياته سنوات طويلة قضاها في النفوذ إلى فضاءاته النفسية. كان يسجل بصورة مفصلة ما يراه هناك ويحلل كلّ كبيرة وصغيرة. ويكتب : عشتُ بلا انقطاع في حالة توتر شديد. خشيتُ أن أفقد السيطرة على النفس وأكون ضحية اللاوعي ، وكطبيب نفساني كنت أعرف جيداً ما كان يهددني ).​ 
 في كتابه ( النماذج السيكولوجية Psychological Types ) من عام 1921 يقوم بوصف أهم اكتشافاته مثل تقسيم الشخصيات إلى طرازين :الانبساطي ( الميّال الى الخارج : المفتوح على العالم ، المتفائل ، النشط )، الانطوائي والمرتد الى الداخل ( المنغلق على نفسه ، المنجرف مع عوالمه الداخلية ). لغاية اليوم صار الطرازان قاعدة صلدة في علم النفس. والسنوات التالية كرسها لتكملة وإيضاح ما اكتشفه. كتب كثيرا وحاضر وقام برحلات في العالم.​
*الاوعي الجمعي  collective unconscious*
لقد حدد كارل يونغ للنفس ثلاثة مستويات
1- اللاوعي.
2- اللاوعي الفردي.
3- اللاوعي الجمعي.وغالبا ما تشبه صورة النفس عند يونغ بسلسلة من الجزر في البحر فالقسم الظاهر من الجزر هو العقل الشعوري الفردي ويليه تحت الماء اللاوعي الفردي وتتحد مجموعة من الافراد (الجزر) على مستوى أعمق مؤلفة اللاشعور العرقي (المجموعات : الآرية –السامية- المنغولية ...الخ )
في حين يقبع في قاع البحر الذي تقوم عليه هذه الجزر اللاوعي الجمعي الذي يحتوي على تراث الانسانية ككل.
وعلى هذا فاللاشعور الفردي هو اللاوعي الفردي الخاص بكل منا وهذا هو المخزن الشخصي للذكريات والتجارب والأفكار التي مرت علينا في تواريخنا الخاصة أكثر أنواع اللاشعور سطحية ويحتويعلى الخبرات الشخصية التي كبتها المجتمع او لم يكن واعيا لها تمام الوعي.
أما اللا وعي الجمعي فهو أعمق وأقدم ويحمل ارث الأجيال مطبوعا على أكثر أجزاء الجهازالعصبي بدائية ورغم الرفض العلمي لفكرة توريث الصفات المكتسبة فان يونغ لا يرى توريث استعدادات التفكير أشد عرضة للانتقاد من توريث الاستعدادات السلوكية .*في اللاوعي الجمعي ، الذي هو نتاج خبرة بشرية راكمتها الحياة الإنسانية خلال آلاف السنين، وتتمظهر هذه الخبرة في المعتقدات والأساطير والفنون والتقاليد والعادات. وللتوكيد على وجود هذا اللاشعور قام يونج بدراسات ميدانية كانت في موضوعها ومنهجها أقرب إلى الإثنولوجيا والأنثروبولوجيا منها إلى علم النفس، حيث سافر إلى إفريقيا وأمريكا ودرس قبائل وشعوبا بدائية، واستجمع أساطيرها ورموزها الثقافية وقارن بينها ليخلص في النهاية إلى وجود تشابه كبير بين ثقافات الإنسان على الرغم من التباعد الجغرافي والاختلاف البيئي. ليؤكد أن ثمة مكونا مشتركا تصدر عنه هذه التمثلات الثقافية* المتشابهة وهو اللاوعي الجمعي.ويعطي يونغ ثلاثة اسباب لقوله بفكرة اللاشعور الجمعي وهي :
1- التشابه الغريب في موضوعات الأساطير في الحضارات المختلفة .
2- ان أي رمز خاص يتكرر فيالتحليل باستمرار ولكنه يفرغ تدريجيا من أي علاقة ترابطية مع خبرات المريضويقترب بصورة متزايدة من الرموز البدائية والعمومية التي نجدها فيالأساطير
3- محتوى هذيانات النفس (ولا سيما الفصامي ) التي تفيض بأفكار مماثلة لتلك التي نجدها في الميثولوجيا (كفكرة الموت والولادة من جديد) 
وقد تصعب علينا فكرة اللاشعور الجمعي قليلا لكن مثلا بسيطا قد يقربها فإذا تساءلنا مثلا ما الذي يجعل الطفل الصغير يخاف من بعض الكائنات بالرغم من أنه لم تسبق له رؤيتها أو التعامل معها أبدا مثل خوفه مثلا عند رؤية ثعبان أو صقر‏!‏ يفسر يونج هذا الخوف علي أنه آت من مخزن اللاوعي الجمعي الذي يحتوي علي كل تجارب البشر‏.‏ الخوف الذي نسميه غريزي في تلك الحالة ناتج عن تجارب أجدادنا الذين لم نرهم أجداد ملايين السنوات التي سبقت وجودنا في هذه الحياة فنحن نحمل تلك الصورمعنا فياللاوعي الجمعي مثلما تحمل أجسادنا صفات وراثية من جدود بعيدين عنا بسنوات عديدة.​

يحتوي اللاوعي الجمعي على ما اسماه يونغ ب‍ "البُنى الأولية " archetypes" وهذه البُنى الأولية ليست أشياءً مادية ولا هي أفكاراً مغروسة في الإنسان قبل ولادته ولكنها أشكال نمطية من السلوك التي ما أن تُصبح واعية حتى تَعرض نفسها طبيعيا كأفكار وصور، كأي شيء آخر يصبح أحد محتويات الوعي
يصف آثار البُنى الأولية فيقول «إن البُنى الأولية، على قدر ما نستطيع أن نلاحظها ونعيشها لحد الآن، لا تُظهِر نفسها إلا من خلال قدرتها على تنظيم صور وأفكار، وهذه هي دائما عملية لاواعية لا يمكن تحسسها إلا بعد حدوثها .​ 
إذاً فالبُنى الأولية غير قابلة لأن يتم تمثيلها irrepresentable ولا يمكننا أن نتلمس وجودها بشكل مباشر لأنها تقع في أقصى نهاية «الطيف النفسي» ولأن العمليات التي تُظهِر من خلالها تأثيراتِها هي عمليات لاواعية، أي أننا يمكننا أن نكشف عن وجود البُنى الأولية بشكل غير مباشر فقط وذلك من خلال تأثيراتها التي هي ما ينتج عنها من أفكار وصور عقلية.​ 
يرى يونج أن الفن ليس تعبيرا فرديا، بل هو تعبير جمعي، وبالتحديد هو تعبير عن المخزون اللاشعوري للذات الجماعية، حيث يرى أن الفنان في إبداعه لا يعبر عن ذاته بل عن اللاوعي الجمعي، أي أن دلالة النتاج الفني ينبغي أن تلتمس في رغبات الجماعة ولاشعورها لا في رغبات الذات الفردية كما فعل سيجموند فرويد. ويضيف إن العمل الفني يشبه الحلم، ومن ثم فرغم ما قد يبدو في هذا العمل من وضوح وبساطة فهو تماما كالحلم حتى عندما يكون واضحا فإن لغته إشارية رمزية، ولذا يجب الاحتراس من كل محاولة لتبسيط العمل الفني وإنجاز فهم تعليلي له.​ 
كما يوجد عدة مؤلفات تتسلح بالمنهج الأنتروبولوجي لدراسة الأساطير في الشعر الجاهلي على ضوء نظرية اللاوعي الجمعي لدى كارل يونغ .​


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*


nonogirl89 قال:



ميرسى ياجيجى على الموضوع
انا اعرف كمان ان الفلاسفة وعلماء النفس اعتبروا 
ان الانسان بيختزن جواه ذاكرة اجداده والشعور بالسقوط بالذات اثناء النوم
بيبقى تذكر للقدم لما كان الانسان البدائى بيحاول الحصول على غذائه ويسقط
ربنا يباركك ياقمرة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ممممممممم
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
ومعلومة فعلا اول مرة اعرفها​*


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*


extreemfxtrader قال:



انا سمعت عن المعلومة دى ابلكدة بس معتقدش انها حقيقية 
اعتقد انها اسطورة اكثر منها معلومة حقيقية لان الوحيد الذى ينتقل من الاجداد الى الابناء هى الجينات الوراثية والتى لا اعتقد انها من الممكن ان تحمل (معلومات) او (ردات فعل)


أنقر للتوسيع...


اها
انا فكرت فى كدى بردوا
يعنى ممكن نتوارث حاجات بحكم العادات او المعيشة فى المجتمع فينتقل لينا حاجات من اجدادنا وممكن المعلومة تطلع صح
مش عارفة بصراحة 
هحاول ابحث فى الموضوع​*


----------



## kh_ragaiby (4 يوليو 2008)

صباح الخير


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*


nonogirl89 قال:



لكن هناك العديد من التجارب تمت لاثبات ان الانسان بالفعل يختزن العديد من خبرات اجداده والعديد من العلماء يؤمنون بذلك ويسمى 
اللاوعي الجمعي
وكان العالم كارك غوستاف يونغ هو من وضع اساس اللاوعي الجمعي ثم تداولته مدارس عديده من مدارس علم النفس. كل فرد منا يشارك في هذا اللاوعي 
حيث قام غوستاف يونغ بفرض أن هناك ماهو اعمق من اللاوعي الفردي وهو اللاوعي الجمعي, أنه البوم صور الأنسانية وإنه جميع المحتويات الهاربة منذ بداية الإنسانية حتى يومنا هذا, مجتمعة في حيز الذاكره الجمعيه للبشر ككل
وهي بهذا ليست موروثا جينيا، لابد أن يظهر تأثيره حتى عندما يولد المرء ويعيش في مجتمع آخر له لاوعيه الجمعي المختلف.
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



اها  يعنى قصده لو واحد مصرى الاصل بس اتولد فى الصين مش هياكل  الاكل بتاعهم بردوا بحكم اننا فى مصر فى اكلات بنقرف منها وهما بياكلوها
هو انا اعتقد ان الواحد حسب البيئة الى عاش فيها بيبتدى يتأقلم على مجتمعه ويمارس عاداته حتى لو كانت ضد المجتمع الى جدوده منه




			ثمة لاوعي جمعي إنساني تشترك فيه كل البشرية، مثل تحريم أكل البشر، حتى إن حدث أن أكل بعض البشر لحوم بعض، وأيضا الخوف من الزواحف حتى إن لم نشاهد في حياتنا أفعى واحدة، لكن الذي يقصده يونغ دون غيره، هو اللاوعي الذي يستند على النظام الثقافي، والذي يجعل العربي يختلف على السويدي أو الياباني، وهو اللاوعي الذي لا يزال يفعل فعله في المجتمعات التي لم تصل إلى عصر التنوير بمفهومه الأوروبي.

يانج يفسر الخوف من الظلام ويقول ان الظلام كان بالنسبة للرجل البدائي يعني موعد هجوم الحيوانات المتوحشة لذلك ظل هذا الشعور ينتقل من جيل إلى جيل ، أما بالسبة لحلم السقوط فيقول
كل أنسان يرى حلم السقوط ، وأن هذي ذكرى سقوط الرجل البدائي حيث كان ينام في أعلى الأشجار عشان يحتمي من الحيوانات المفترسة ، وأن جدنا الرجل البدائي كان طول ماهو مستلقي فوق الشجرة كان يخاف أنه يسقط وبالتالي بيكون ضحية للحيوانات ، فظلت هذي كخبرة شنيعة وتجربة بشعة للرجل البدائي ، لأن معنى السقوط من الشجرة الهلاك الأكيد
ومثل ما فسر  يانج أن الذكرى لا تنتقل كمشهد إنما كإيحاء قوي يراودنا في أحلامنا ، بحيث نحلم بأنا نسقط من مرتفع ونجلس فجأة فزعين

وعلى فكرة من فترة أجريت تجربة على الفئران ووضعت الفئران فى متاهة فى نهايتها قطعة جبن واستغرقت الفئران وقت طويل للوصول اليها .... لكن ابناء واحفاد هذه الفئران كانت تصل اليها بسهولة اكبر 
لكن احفاد الفئران التى كانت توضع فى المتاهة فى عمر صغير كانت تصل اليها بسهولة اما التى وضعت فى المتاهة فى سن متقدم كانت تصل اليها بصعوبة أكبر
وذلك معناه ان الذاكرة الجمعية تورث مثل الصفات الجسدية
اختلاف الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعلى فكرة انت كدة خليتنى هحط موضوع كامل عن اللاوعى الجمعى قريبا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​
ميرسى يا قمر
بجد معلوملت قيمة جدا وازادت من قيمة الموضوع
وتجربة الفقران دى اقنعتنى بالموضوع جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​*


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

معلومة فى منتهى الروعة 
ميرسى خالص
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*


extreemfxtrader قال:



ههههههههههههههههههه
كان مجرد تعليق عابر لا اكثر 
انتى خلتيني ابحث مخصوص عن الموضوع دا :t9: وفعلا لقيت معلومات قيمة فيه

كارل غوستاف يونغ :
كارل غوستاف يونغ( 1875 – 1961 ) الطبيب النفساني السويسري و المحلل النفسي والمؤسس لما يسمى ( بسيكلوجيا الأعماق ). هو مكتشف مناطق النفس التي تخزن المعرفة والتجارب الأولية (أصبحت اليوم شفرتها مفكوكة) لكامل الجنس البشري. اطلق على هذه المنطقة باللاوعي الجماعي ، والشفرات بالنماذج الأولية. إنها الرموز التي تتكرر في مختلف ثقافات العالم وتلقى تجسيدا لها في الأساطير. ​ 

 يعتبريونغ أباً للحركة الفلسفية - الدينية المسماة ( العصر الجديد new age ) التي ظهرت في الولايات المتحدة. بدأ الطريق باستحضار الأرواح و قراءة رؤى الأحلام . ثم تابع محاولاته في الوصول الى أعمق طبقات النفس البشرية. عثر يونغ على جذر الحياة النفسية، وهو جذر مشترك للجميع. جذر ثقافي وديني. وأضاف أهمية أخرى هي أهمية الرمز والنماذج الأولية والنموذج الأنثوي الذي يكمن في كل رجل! هناك أيضا الرجل العنيد الذي يسكن في نفس كل امرأة. بهذه الصورة أرسى هذا السويسري أسس علم النفس التحليلي. اختار الطب النفسي وتقدم كثيرا في هذه المهنة حيث أصبح مدير الطب النفساني لدى جامعة زيوريخ لكنه سرعان ما ترك هذا المنصب كي يتفرغ تماما لفحوصات الأحلام وأهميتها ومغزاها. كان بالطبع يفحص تجاربه الحلمية أيضا.​ 
 ذهب الى فيينا عام 1906 للقاء أستاذه سيغموند فرويد. كان اللقاء مأدبة روحية كبرى للاثنين. فرويد ألغى في ذلك اليوم جميع مواعيده وتحادث مع يونغ 13 ساعة بدون استراحة!. يونغ سحر الأستاذ الذي لم يجد فيه تلميذا نابغا فقط بل خليفة له أيضا. إذن منحه كامل الثقة. كان يكتب إليه رسائل غير اعتيادية ، شخصية نستشف منها أن فرويد عامل يونغ كابن له. اقترح عليه أن يترأس تحرير مجلة مكرسة لعلم النفس. وبتزكية من فرويد اختير يونغ رئيسا لجمعية التحليل النفسي العالمية. لكن مع مرور الوقت أخذت العلاقة بين ( الأب ) و ( الابن ) بالفتور. إن ما فرّق بين الاثنين كان: الخلاف حول إيروسية اللاوعي و المستور الذي اعتبره فرويد أمرا مقززا ، فهو قد وجد اللبيدو دافعا جنسيا لا غير. أما يونغ فكان يرى العكس : المستور هو قيمة كبيرة ، واللبيدو ( طاقة نفسية عامة ) مسؤول ليس فقط عن الدافع الجنسي بل عن شهوة السلطة و الإرادة و قوة الحياة.​ 
 ففي عام 1913 تخلى يونغ عن جميع مناصبه.. نبذ نهائيا الطموح الأكاديمي وتفرغ لـ( تنفيذ مهمة غريبة كان قد ألقيت عليه ) أي فحص دواخله الشخصية ، ويكتب :
 ( السنوات التي تابعت فيها الطقوس الداخلية تكون هي الفترة الأهم في حياتي والتي حسمت كل ما جوهري .. . كانت المادة الأولية لعمل حياتي ). بدأ عصر الأحلام والتنظير لها، يقول يونغ إن الكل يحلم فالإنسان في عمر الخامسة و السبعين يمتلك بمعدل 300 ألف حلم. للجنين أحلامه أيضا. للمواليد الجدد أحلام متسلسلة ترافقها روايات إيمائية غنية. في أحلام الرجال تكون الغلبة للمضامين الإيروسية والعدوانية التي ترتبط بأشخاص غير معروفين وأوساط مجهولة أيضا. أما النساء فأحلامهن تجري في مناطق معروفة ، و فيها الكثير من الانفعالات والنشاطات الشفهية. ويقول يونغ أيضا إن للأحلام رباطها القوى مع المستقبل قبل كل شيء . 
 بالفعل كانت الفترة الصعب والأهم في حياته – فترة الأحلام ( العظيمة ) والرؤى الجنونية وحالات الوعي التي كان قد لاحظها من قبل عند مرضاه. كان يمضي حينها مع حلم لحوح تكرر لبضعة أسابيع ، عن فيضان كبير للدماء أغرق أوربا. كانت الصور في هذا الحلم فعلية وغير واقعية على السواء. ظن يونغ ، وكان مرهقا جدا حينها ، أنه قد جن تماما. لكن بعدها ببضعة أشهر حين نشبت الحرب العالمية الأولى استطاع أن يفهم مغزى حلمه الذي كان نذيرا ونبوءة. ورافق هذا الشعور المفزع بالخطر، خطر أن يصبح مأخوذا ، حياته سنوات طويلة قضاها في النفوذ إلى فضاءاته النفسية. كان يسجل بصورة مفصلة ما يراه هناك ويحلل كلّ كبيرة وصغيرة. ويكتب : عشتُ بلا انقطاع في حالة توتر شديد. خشيتُ أن أفقد السيطرة على النفس وأكون ضحية اللاوعي ، وكطبيب نفساني كنت أعرف جيداً ما كان يهددني ).​ 
 في كتابه ( النماذج السيكولوجية psychological types ) من عام 1921 يقوم بوصف أهم اكتشافاته مثل تقسيم الشخصيات إلى طرازين :الانبساطي ( الميّال الى الخارج : المفتوح على العالم ، المتفائل ، النشط )، الانطوائي والمرتد الى الداخل ( المنغلق على نفسه ، المنجرف مع عوالمه الداخلية ). لغاية اليوم صار الطرازان قاعدة صلدة في علم النفس. والسنوات التالية كرسها لتكملة وإيضاح ما اكتشفه. كتب كثيرا وحاضر وقام برحلات في العالم.​
الاوعي الجمعي  collective unconscious
لقد حدد كارل يونغ للنفس ثلاثة مستويات
1- اللاوعي.
2- اللاوعي الفردي.
3- اللاوعي الجمعي.وغالبا ما تشبه صورة النفس عند يونغ بسلسلة من الجزر في البحر فالقسم الظاهر من الجزر هو العقل الشعوري الفردي ويليه تحت الماء اللاوعي الفردي وتتحد مجموعة من الافراد (الجزر) على مستوى أعمق مؤلفة اللاشعور العرقي (المجموعات : الآرية –السامية- المنغولية ...الخ )
في حين يقبع في قاع البحر الذي تقوم عليه هذه الجزر اللاوعي الجمعي الذي يحتوي على تراث الانسانية ككل.
وعلى هذا فاللاشعور الفردي هو اللاوعي الفردي الخاص بكل منا وهذا هو المخزن الشخصي للذكريات والتجارب والأفكار التي مرت علينا في تواريخنا الخاصة أكثر أنواع اللاشعور سطحية ويحتويعلى الخبرات الشخصية التي كبتها المجتمع او لم يكن واعيا لها تمام الوعي.
أما اللا وعي الجمعي فهو أعمق وأقدم ويحمل ارث الأجيال مطبوعا على أكثر أجزاء الجهازالعصبي بدائية ورغم الرفض العلمي لفكرة توريث الصفات المكتسبة فان يونغ لا يرى توريث استعدادات التفكير أشد عرضة للانتقاد من توريث الاستعدادات السلوكية .في اللاوعي الجمعي ، الذي هو نتاج خبرة بشرية راكمتها الحياة الإنسانية خلال آلاف السنين، وتتمظهر هذه الخبرة في المعتقدات والأساطير والفنون والتقاليد والعادات. وللتوكيد على وجود هذا اللاشعور قام يونج بدراسات ميدانية كانت في موضوعها ومنهجها أقرب إلى الإثنولوجيا والأنثروبولوجيا منها إلى علم النفس، حيث سافر إلى إفريقيا وأمريكا ودرس قبائل وشعوبا بدائية، واستجمع أساطيرها ورموزها الثقافية وقارن بينها ليخلص في النهاية إلى وجود تشابه كبير بين ثقافات الإنسان على الرغم من التباعد الجغرافي والاختلاف البيئي. ليؤكد أن ثمة مكونا مشتركا تصدر عنه هذه التمثلات الثقافية المتشابهة وهو اللاوعي الجمعي.ويعطي يونغ ثلاثة اسباب لقوله بفكرة اللاشعور الجمعي وهي :
1- التشابه الغريب في موضوعات الأساطير في الحضارات المختلفة .
2- ان أي رمز خاص يتكرر فيالتحليل باستمرار ولكنه يفرغ تدريجيا من أي علاقة ترابطية مع خبرات المريضويقترب بصورة متزايدة من الرموز البدائية والعمومية التي نجدها فيالأساطير
3- محتوى هذيانات النفس (ولا سيما الفصامي ) التي تفيض بأفكار مماثلة لتلك التي نجدها في الميثولوجيا (كفكرة الموت والولادة من جديد) 
وقد تصعب علينا فكرة اللاشعور الجمعي قليلا لكن مثلا بسيطا قد يقربها فإذا تساءلنا مثلا ما الذي يجعل الطفل الصغير يخاف من بعض الكائنات بالرغم من أنه لم تسبق له رؤيتها أو التعامل معها أبدا مثل خوفه مثلا عند رؤية ثعبان أو صقر‏!‏ يفسر يونج هذا الخوف علي أنه آت من مخزن اللاوعي الجمعي الذي يحتوي علي كل تجارب البشر‏.‏ الخوف الذي نسميه غريزي في تلك الحالة ناتج عن تجارب أجدادنا الذين لم نرهم أجداد ملايين السنوات التي سبقت وجودنا في هذه الحياة فنحن نحمل تلك الصورمعنا فياللاوعي الجمعي مثلما تحمل أجسادنا صفات وراثية من جدود بعيدين عنا بسنوات عديدة.​



أنقر للتوسيع...



ايون نفس الفكرة تقريبا فى رأيكوا ان فى عقل كل واحد مخزونات للى مر بيه اجدادنا
وده الى بينقل خوف الطفل والثقافات  
لكن رأيى ان اكيد فى حاجات فى المجتمع ممكن الانسان ميعملش بيها لو اتربى فى مجمتع تانى لكن فى ثوابت فى البشر خارجة عن المجتمعات زى خوف الانسان من بعض الحيوانات حتى لو لم يراها من قبل ودى مش من جدوده بس لكنها ثوابت بشرية عند معظم الناس





يحتوي اللاوعي الجمعي على ما اسماه يونغ ب‍ "البُنى الأولية " archetypes" وهذه البُنى الأولية ليست أشياءً مادية ولا هي أفكاراً مغروسة في الإنسان قبل ولادته ولكنها أشكال نمطية من السلوك التي ما أن تُصبح واعية حتى تَعرض نفسها طبيعيا كأفكار وصور، كأي شيء آخر يصبح أحد محتويات الوعي
يصف آثار البُنى الأولية فيقول «إن البُنى الأولية، على قدر ما نستطيع أن نلاحظها ونعيشها لحد الآن، لا تُظهِر نفسها إلا من خلال قدرتها على تنظيم صور وأفكار، وهذه هي دائما عملية لاواعية لا يمكن تحسسها إلا بعد حدوثها .​ 
إذاً فالبُنى الأولية غير قابلة لأن يتم تمثيلها irrepresentable ولا يمكننا أن نتلمس وجودها بشكل مباشر لأنها تقع في أقصى نهاية «الطيف النفسي» ولأن العمليات التي تُظهِر من خلالها تأثيراتِها هي عمليات لاواعية، أي أننا يمكننا أن نكشف عن وجود البُنى الأولية بشكل غير مباشر فقط وذلك من خلال تأثيراتها التي هي ما ينتج عنها من أفكار وصور عقلية.​ 
يرى يونج أن الفن ليس تعبيرا فرديا، بل هو تعبير جمعي، وبالتحديد هو تعبير عن المخزون اللاشعوري للذات الجماعية، حيث يرى أن الفنان في إبداعه لا يعبر عن ذاته بل عن اللاوعي الجمعي، أي أن دلالة النتاج الفني ينبغي أن تلتمس في رغبات الجماعة ولاشعورها لا في رغبات الذات الفردية كما فعل سيجموند فرويد. ويضيف إن العمل الفني يشبه الحلم، ومن ثم فرغم ما قد يبدو في هذا العمل من وضوح وبساطة فهو تماما كالحلم حتى عندما يكون واضحا فإن لغته إشارية رمزية، ولذا يجب الاحتراس من كل محاولة لتبسيط العمل الفني وإنجاز فهم تعليلي له.​ 
كما يوجد عدة مؤلفات تتسلح بالمنهج الأنتروبولوجي لدراسة الأساطير في الشعر الجاهلي على ضوء نظرية اللاوعي الجمعي لدى كارل يونغ .​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ميرسى كتير اكستريم ونونو
لانكوا بجد زودتوا الموضوع بمعلومات كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*

kh_ragaiby قال:



			صباح الخير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



صباح النور:t9:
ايه
 نجيب الفطار على السرير​*


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*


amjad-ri قال:



معلومة فى منتهى الروعة 
ميرسى خالص
ربنا يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى امجد لمتابعتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

شكرا جيلان
على المعلومة الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## جيلان (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نشعر بأننا نسقط أثناء النوم ؟*

*

وليم تل قال:



شكرا جيلان
على المعلومة الجميلة
مودتى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى وليم على احلى مرور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

